# Bad day hunting



## stihl sawing (Jun 8, 2009)

i put this on the beg thread but i know a lot of you never go there, so here it is. Well crap, i couldn't get it to imbed here like on the other forum. It also looks better on the jerry springer thread too. Anyway here's the link.

http://www.break.com/index/blocked-rifle-barrel-explodes-after-shot.html


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jun 9, 2009)

That sucks. At least it didn't blow up in his face. I've seen a couple of barrels like that. Funny how it splits in half, like it has a seam.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 9, 2009)

:censored::jawdrop:tom trees


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like a barrel obstruction.
Guy was lucky.

Ed


----------



## Kunes (Jun 10, 2009)

The blocker at my school wont let me go on.


----------

